
Temperate Earth-sized planets transiting a nearby dwarf star - gliese1337
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature17448.html
======
gliese1337
Phys.org also has an article on this which provides some more detail than the
Nature abstract: [http://phys.org/news/2016-05-years-earth-planets-host-
life.h...](http://phys.org/news/2016-05-years-earth-planets-host-life.html)

